# Festplatte per Schalter abschalten



## Clamb (11. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
ich möchte gerne an meinem Gehäuse einen Schalter haben, mit dem ich eine Festplatte wenn der PC aus ist, abschalten kann, sodass sie beim nächsten Start nicht erkannt wird. 
Ich habe mir jetzt gedacht, bei Conrad zwei Ein-Aus schalter zu kaufen und diese in das SATA Stromkabel ein zu bauen, in dem ich einfach die beiden schwarzen Masse-Kabel durch schneide und halt die Schalter einbaue.
Ein Externer Anschluss, damit man die Festplatte einfach trennen kann und Wechselrahmen sind aus diversen Gründen nicht möglich.
Hat jemand damit schon mal Erfahrung gemacht? 
Braucht man theoretisch beide Masse-Kabel, oder würde es reichen wenn man eins anschließt, bzw. beide über einen Schalter schaltet? (Ich werde auf jeden Fall 2 Schalter benutzen, nicht dass man da aus versehen dran kommt, nur Interesse halber)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Axel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

So etwas in der Art?


----------



## Clamb (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja genau sowas, bloß will ich dafür nicht unbedingt 30€ dafür ausgeben um eine Festplatte zu schalten  Da ist so ein Schalter für 1,50€ günstiger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

Ob du das aber schöner bauen kannst? Billige Alternative wäre ein Wechselrahmen


----------



## Clamb (11. Oktober 2013)

Schöner vlt. nicht, aber fast genauso schön  Ich hab da noch ne Verkleidung in die ich ein 20mm Loch bohre wo man dann einfach den schalter rein strecken kann. Das ist nicht das Problem, die Frage ist nur ob das so mit der Stromversorgung funktioniert =/
Für nen Wechselrahmen habe ich leider kein Platz mehr


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal hier: Elektrisch abschaltbare interne Festplatten » Rumpel-Lingot

Das Problem bei der Unterbrechung der Massekabel könnte sein, dass die Masse über die Datenkabel gezogen wird.
Also lieber den Schalter (2-polig) über die Stromzufuhr.


----------



## Clamb (11. Oktober 2013)

Das sieht doch gut aus, dann mache ich das so. Danke


----------



## copland (11. Oktober 2013)

Nimm doch für sowas ne Externe mit eSata Anschluss und oder ne Dockingstation. Das ist doch viel besser als da mit nen blöden Schalter oder sowas. Vorallem kannste so die Platte wenn gebraucht gleich an einen anderen PC anschließen.


----------



## Clamb (14. Oktober 2013)

FÜr meine Anwendung ist ein Schalter wesentlich eleganter, da das insgesamt 3 Festplatten sind 
Dafür habe ich mir jetzt in meine Blende einen Schalter mit 2 LEDs eingebaut, je nachdem ob Festplatte 1+2 oder 3 aktiv ist.
Hab mal 2 Bilder dran gehangen, von wegen das sieht schlechter aus als ein gekaufter Switch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Oktober 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus!
(bei den Kontakten hätten ein paar Schrumpfschläuche nicht geschadet )


----------



## SATA-Y-Fan (1. Januar 2019)

Mit diesem Schalter gehts:

SATA Y-Stromkabel SCHALTBAR


----------

